# FS: L134 Leopard Frog Plecos ( F1 ) Special price on multiples



## davej

I have a new batch of L134 Leopard frog plecos for sale. 
They are F1 from wild parents and in the 2 1/2" range. 
They are absolutely gorgeous.
$40 each. 
If you buy 6, I will throw in an extra one.
If you buy 10, I will throw in two extras!

Photos of my L134's showing size of fish for sale









Here is some video of them when they were younger


----------



## Epok

Very nice fish!! Wish i could afford to pay 40 for a pleco. Free bump


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Epok said:


> Very nice fish!! Wish i could afford to pay 40 for a pleco. Free bump


Unfortunately, that's the reality of collecting exotic plecos. Anything less and you're really starting to get into the smaller, more common Hypancistrus like the L129 and then in the common Bristlenoses. Even long finned Ancistrus species is pushing $20 per fish. When you consider that Sterbai Cories are running $12 a pop, $40 really doesn't buy you a whole lot nowadays.


----------



## Epok

Haha yeah except my reasons are just getting backnowledgments to bring stable after my accident and im saving up my wedding next Sept otherwise i would be all over on lol


----------



## vicz24

If you have any in Augest I would be interested in a few of them, as that is the next time I will be over on the mainland. That is a great price for them as well & they look really nice.


----------



## Rastapus

Wow, they are nice and look very healthy. Good price.


----------



## jobber

Epok said:


> Haha yeah except my reasons are just getting backnowledgments to bring stable after my accident and im saving up my wedding next Sept otherwise i would be all over on lol


But you just have a new salty setup....
Nice looking frogs!

Sent from my Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Momobobo

Every single time...SOOO tempting gah X_X


----------



## andrewjc21

I would love to get two of these Sometime soon  they would look awesome in my tank


----------



## mollyb

Hey Davej, check your pm's.


----------



## davej

Pm answered


----------



## davej

Still have some available


----------



## Epok

jobber604 said:


> But you just have a new salty setup....
> Nice looking frogs!
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


Dont have the salty setup yet lol soon though


----------



## mollyb

I just gotta say - I just received my 7 frogs from Dave and I can't believe how healthy they are, they were shipped to the Island, (thanks to Dave and Rick from Canadian Aqua Farms getting together and really going the extra mile - THANKS GUYS!) I put these beauties in my tank and within 15 minutes were back fully coloured and eating, best shipped fish I have ever seen - and I have seen a few!

Really, I look at these guys and they are so healthy, my son calls them the 'little chubbies', very very nice, thanks Dave!

PS - bigger than I had hoped!


----------



## davej

mollyb said:


> I just gotta say - I just received my 7 frogs from Dave and I can't believe how healthy they are, they were shipped to the Island, (thanks to Dave and Rick from Canadian Aqua Farms getting together and really going the extra mile - THANKS GUYS!) I put these beauties in my tank and within 15 minutes were back fully coloured and eating, best shipped fish I have ever seen - and I have seen a few!
> 
> Really, I look at these guys and they are so healthy, my son calls them the 'little chubbies', very very nice, thanks Dave!
> 
> PS - bigger than I had hoped!


I am glad to hear you like them Brent.
Good luck with 'em.
Many thanks to Rick from Canadian Aqua Farms in helping 
to consolidate the order and looking after getting them to you.

Still have some available if anybody is interested


----------



## YellowTail

Gorgeous specimen... pissed off that I've just reached my limit for my "fish expeditures" this month. LOL

I'll just cross my fingers that you will still have some available next month or the next.

BTW, HOW BIG DOES THAT GROW?


----------



## Mark

Just giving a heads up

I saw an L134 at a pet shop in surrey, $129.99 + tax

Smoking deal for great fish. Like stated above, plump and healthy, larger then I expected and color was back within 15 minutes.
I seriously couldn't be any happier!


----------



## spit.fire

Are you able to sex them?


----------



## Scherb

Hello. how big do they get ? Cheers


----------



## mdwflyer

Dave definitely breeds outstanding L134's

Peckoltia compta • Loricariidae • Cat-eLog • PlanetCatfish


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Maybe I can answer a few questions for Dave here, as I've bred some, and I've seen Dave's stock and own a few of his too.


YellowTail said:


> BTW, HOW BIG DOES THAT GROW?





Scherb said:


> Hello. how big do they get ? Cheers


3.5" to 4" absolutely maxed out. Most males are smaller than 3.5". 4" would be a pretty big female. There could be bigger ones, but I haven't seen them.



spit.fire said:


> Are you able to sex them?


They are sexually mature at about 2 years I think, according to some. Our originals were wild caught so we don't know how old they are. So none of Dave's are sexable yet. Even then, sexing accurately plecos are difficult at best. Some breeds are easier than others, like Ancistrus and panaque. Peckoltia and some others are more difficult.



mdwflyer said:


> Dave definitely breeds outstanding L134's


Agreed. They are some outstanding fish.


----------



## jobber

Got a few of these from DaveJ. Healthy and adapted to my tank very well compared to other set I got from another source. Thanks again DaveJ for the healthy fish and great price


----------



## Scherb

They stay small. so tempting. i might have to find some money for some of these. Cheers


----------



## davej

Man you don't check in for an afternoon, plenty of action.

I'd answer some of the questions but Gary (2wheelsx2) has 
been able to answer them for ya. Thanks Gary!

YellowTail, I have had great success in breeding them, so there is a good chance there will be 
some available when you free up some funds.


----------



## EricD

Hi Dave

your Pm'd full.


----------



## discusdude

Dave. thanks again for the 2 "frogs". they look great in my tank. straight to the driftwood. exactly what expected a pleco to do.
RAY


----------



## davej

EricD said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> your Pm'd full.


Sorry Eric

Try again, I deleted some

Dave


----------



## davej

Starting to run down on stock but still have a few available.


----------



## mdwflyer

Bump for awesome plecos


----------



## davej

Thanks Mark!
Still have some available.


----------



## hamsup

Wow.. they look sooooooooo NICE !!! but i'll have to wait till my tank stabilizes and I know exactly what i'm doing before purchasing such an expensive fish. hehe


----------



## davej

Updated pricing on purchases of multiple fish.


----------



## NODES

what is their full grown size?


----------



## davej

NODES said:


> what is their full grown size?


They stay a nice size without getting too big, as Gary noted above


2wheelsx2 said:


> 3.5" to 4" absolutely maxed out. Most males are smaller than 3.5". 4" would be a pretty big female. There could be bigger ones, but I haven't seen them.


----------



## davej

bumping up


----------



## NODES

good algae eaters or more for show?


----------



## tony1928

They won't clean your glass if that's what you are looking for.



NODES said:


> good algae eaters or more for show?


----------



## davej

I have observed them hanging off the glass to feed in the dark, 
but if you are looking for a good algae eating pleco then a bristlenose would fit the bill way better.


----------

